# autocruise motor homes



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

please can any one help please
i would like to know what the eagle graohic
looks like on the gleneagle motor home (autocruise)
please please please


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Gleneagle*

Tinsom

I will see if I can get a photograph. There is nothing on our website.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you google for Autocruise Gleneagle there are plenty of photos of them but nothing on any of them that looks like an eagle.

They are part of the Driving Range -as in golf courses- and this one is named for Gleneagles golf course.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driving range*

Grizzly - I hang my head in shame. I thought that Driving Range refered to driving as in driving a car and range, as in a range of vehicles!

R


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Driving range*



Rapide561 said:


> Grizzly - I hang my head in shame. I thought that Driving Range refered to driving as in driving a car and range, as in a range of vehicles!
> R


I'm not a golfer Russell but the 4 vans in that range are called the Wentworth, Gleneagle, Augusta and Oakmont. The last I don't recognise but the other 3 are golf courses.

G

PS So is Oakmont- in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Well, you learn something new everyday!

R


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually that's something I've noticed about MHF we seem to be thin on the ground as far as goffers go.

Normally you get any crowd of chaps and chappesses over a certain age and a fair number seem to spend their time chasing a white ball over the countryside brandishing various sticks at it, but MHF seems a fairly calm oasis in that regard.

Grabs tin hat and scuttles for a slit trench

SDA


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can tell you that the Gleneagle had no graphics of an eagle anywhere on it. as an Autocruisers club member and we also fancied one some time ago we can assure of that.sorry if you are dissapointed. They also had a sunningdale model as well, You can find pictures of the Gleneagle on the web site of Southdownscaravans.co.uk sorry if this is not allowed.if it is removed then PM me for link.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> . They also had a sunningdale model as well,
> cabby


QED ! That's definately a golf course.

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

GOLF I'm with Mark Twain!!!


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*gleneagle*

yes i,ve looked every where google dogpile lycos even on web site
been told this graphic is on that model

but looked on dealers selling them 
it is on one of them but too small to see
was hoping a member had one and could take a pic and email it to me
and yes i know its about a golf course
but thats not really any help
it just this picture of a eagle i need
so again i ask plead and beg


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe the dealer who has the model will take a picture for you, try asking them.most of them are helpful.let us know who it is and maybe one of us can help.unfortunately I have not sen that model on a club rally this year.

cabby


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Try these they provided the graphics for the Autocruise Renoir.
http://www.motique.co.uk/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Graphics*

Tinsom

the posts are right the range is a number of different golf clubs. We do not put a graphic of an eagle on our product.

Regards
Kath


----------

